# what setup should i get?



## bussardnr (Aug 11, 2004)

i have a 99sentra and was wondering what the best setup was to lower my car. i'v been looking at tein basic but thier a bit pricey. so fat i've got the me shock mounts and am in the bumpstop group buy. any suggestions on what i should get? its going to be for a street setup, no racing. is tein basics all i'll need if i go with them or will i have to buy other things?


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Go to August edition of NissanPerformanceMag.com, there you could find a great setup..... I've got also the Combo: Hypercoils/AGX/Motivational Bumpstops & Rear Shock Mounts & tomorrow I'll install it.


----------

